# Thoughts on last pick of the litter



## shannon713 (Jan 21, 2015)

There is a breeder that has 2 male puppies left. They are currently around 4weeks old. Do you think this is a good option or is there something wrong with these two puppies as to why they are still available. 
Do I really need to be concerned about the "runt" ? 

I do not know if I would be able to visit the breeder prior to pick up if I went with this one because of the distance from my home to their location (7 hrs). Would this be a mistake on my part? How would I verify that the puppy I buy is in fact in the condition as stated by breeder?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

If they are four weeks old and the others have gone home, this is a puppy mill of the worst kind. Please don't put your heart and money at risk...there are other much better options out there.

Maybe that's not what you meant?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Totally depends on the breeder. The last pup offered from an honest, reputable breeder is better than first pick from a lesser quality breeder just looking for somewhere to stick their dogs.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you mean that the other puppies are all spoken for but still all with their mum? Have you done your research on the breeder? Have the puppies got full certified health clearances? If you post the breeders kennel name the experts (not me!!) will be more than happy to give their opinions.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree with what other people have said. The last pick can be amazing if it is coming from the right kind of breeder. People pick the pups they do for all kinds of reasons. What they are looking for may not be the same thing as you, and you may find the pup that has been left is the exact perfect fit for you. But, your relationship with the breeder is very important. Make sure you are getting the puppy from someone reputable that you trust. Ask lots of questions. It is important that they have both yours and the pups best interest in mind.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is why I do not let people pick in an order anymore. Everyone finds different qualities that they like in pups.


----------



## shannon713 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh I am sorry I meant that the other puppies are spoken for, none of them have gone home until 8wks. The website and dogs look good to me  but i really am a novice at this point. about 6 months of searching/educating and have never bought anything other than a mix breed from a shelter.
The breeder is Dani Yandt at Doubletake goldens in Sagle ID
I have yet to speak with her personally but I guess another breeder/friend said that she had 2 puppies available. I definitely want to speak with her but just curious as to how other have handled breeders that are out of the local area that they live.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Whew! Now the magic experts here can do their analysis for you...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...up-1-year/148786-last-pick-litter-update.html

A few other people that got last picks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

While there might be a first pick pup for a performance or show home, we have not really had a "last" pick pup. To me, there are pet quality pups and maybe a first or second pick puppy for a particular purpose, but I agree better the last chosen from a great breeder & litter than the first pick from a shaky one.


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

Nah I don't think there's any reason to be alarmed just cause there's 2 left. One of them has to be the last to go sooner or later. Plus Golden pups tend to sell fast I think. I had a pup once long ago that was the last to go, not the runt, just the last to go, and she was a love and we always said they were just saving the best for last 
When I was picking out my current pup, some of the puppies had already been accounted for and some hadn't. There were 3 males left. One was the biggest of the whole litter, one was the runt of the litter, and one was right in the middle. I ended up picking the middle one, which is the advice I was given from a medical stand-point. Plus, when all the pups were together I called out the name I had already chosen and he stood up... ha! 
As for you being 7 hrs away, that does make it tough to do a visit beforehand. Have you seen any pictures of the pups and where they're being kept? I'm kind of a novice on that too but one important thing that I've heard is that the pups should be kept on concrete, not grass, as certain diseases like parvo can live in the grass. Maybe you could ask to see some vet papers stating that the pups passed a clean bill of health...?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My boy was the runt... I have never regretted it and he has done amazing things.. Been the healthiest of the litter also!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My Archer was the last pup of the litter, but in my opinion he's the best. He was a little sick the last week before all the pups went home and so he was the smallest male. But now he's about 70 lbs and the sweetest, most perfect dog I could have ever asked for. The breeder matched up the pups personalities with the families but he was passed over for being a little small back then. Their loss and my gain &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow- I don't think there is a site with less information on it. 
Be sure to verify clearances on sire and dam-


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If you click on the dogs pictures it shows a link to K9 data. The one I looked at seemed legit, but we don't know which dog(s) are involved in the breeding. 
But be sure to verify clearances.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

On a second glance, only the first dog has clearances in place. The other dogs are too young yet.
On a side note what is: intl, natl BA Ch


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I would definitely take the advice of those who know what to look for (on this forum) and ask a lot of questions of the people here and of the breeder. I'm no expert, so I worked with a good friend who helped me find a breeder that had both parents' fully OFA certified with up-to-date clearances. If you are dealing with a good, honest breeder, they can help you figure out which puppy is the best fit for you. Goldens are all amazing, but just like people, they all have their own personalities.

I got the second-to-last puppy and he's wonderful. The breeder was able to describe the personalities of the two puppies left in order to help me decide which puppy was the best fit for my family. Someone got the "last" puppy and it was kind of like splitting hairs, trying to decide which puppy to choose. We finally went with our pick because the breeder said the other puppy was a little more independent. For some people that would be ideal, and for me, I like a puppy who loves to follow me around... but I can't imagine it really would have made much of a difference. I also can't imagine any of the first few picks would be a better match for my family than the puppy we brought home and welcomed into our family.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> If you click on the dogs pictures it shows a link to K9 data. The one I looked at seemed legit, but we don't know which dog(s) are involved in the breeding.
> But be sure to verify clearances.


There must be a site I'm not finding. The one I googled was a simplesite place, and under info, there is no info, only inquiries, and on the front page, a cute puppy but no dogs or names, and under retired goldies again no dogs/names.
A lot of FB posts come up, but I'm not able to read those, not being friends on fb.
But since you found only underaged dogs, and only one old enough/with clearances, that's probably sufficient for OP to make inquiry about what clearances the breeding pair have!

I know what a BH is, it's a prereq for SCH titles in GSDs. Maybe BA CH is a new international title?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

4 weeks is really too young to 'pick' unless the choice is based solely on color  So personally, I would not worry at all about last pick if the breeder checks out!

As mentioned, usually people are looking for their preferences as well - do you want an active pup, a naughty pup, a mellow pup, a fearless pup etc which can also be difficult to see at 4 weeks, since pups change so quickly and 4 week old pups are really just starting their journey


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is the site I found.DoubleTake Goldens! - www.doubletakegoldens.com
On the upper right is a drop down menu with dogs listed


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know how anybody can pick out pups for people or people pick pups at 4 weeks old. I can understand a breeder saying: we have a litter of so and so many but I only have so and so many people on the list - so two pups are still available. That does not mean that the pups have been actually picked out for each puppy parent yet. 

Definitely make sure the parents have all four major clearances.


----------



## shannon713 (Jan 21, 2015)

thank you Jennifer1 for making it clearer on the website I guess I had user error  when looking at the website bc I was not clicking directly on the drop down arrow to view the information in each tab. I assumed it would automatically drop down the tabs if there were any. Its kind of a finicky website.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I read that you can see the body type best at 5 weeks. I assumed that breeders selected the ones they were keeping at that time.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I am not a breeder but have been lucky to purchase 5 goldens in the past 25 years from 4 different breeders. I was lucky that the first breeder was a veterinarian who helped us understand the importance of things like clearances, socialization, etc. The most recent breeder we purchased from is outstanding and does everything "right" as far as I can tell. She evaluated us as much as we evaluated her! Because she was nearby, we were able to visit the pups every week! We became friends and I learned a great deal about how she looks at her puppies as they grow. She does temperament testing at 7 weeks and this offers a really good idea about the pups temperament and this helps in matching puppies with owners. She had one male who was the "last to go" but he was no less worthy than other dogs. I think what is most important from the buyer perspective is to do as much research as possible on the breed and the breeder, to ensure all recommended clearances have been done AND to get to know the breeder well enough that you trust them. Sometimes a breeder might have a "left over" pup because a buyer backs out or changes their mind. I think most good breeders do have people "lined up" before puppies are born.
Good luck!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Human nature is a funny thing. When all puppies are taken, everyone is "I must get a puppy, I must get a puppy, where can I get a puppy NOW, any puppy!" Only two left and its "Hmm, wonder what's wrong with them". LOL


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Our boy was "last pick". When we called the breeder, the puppies were already born, and all the girls (my first pick) were spoken for so it was boy or nothing. And we missed the puppy party with the temperament test, so I was honestly a little nervous going to collect our boy that we had never officially met. Our breeder assured us that he was the perfect puppy for us based on his test, and as it turns out, she was 100% right. We couldn't have asked for a better pup, and when we get a second puppy someday, I'm going to put full confidence in our breeder to send us home with the right one.

So, as other people said, "last pick" from an awesome breeder gives you... an awesome puppy


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Though the breeder says that all of the girls are spoken for, I don't get the impression from the website that specific pups have been matched with homes yet.

Poked around and found a K9data test breeding and OFA pages for both parents:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just have to say I read this thread a few times and scratched my head a little over what you are asking.....

I guess breaking it down...

1. Have you actually made contact with this breeder, interviewed them, asked direct questions about the litter purpose, parents clearances, health, behavior/type of the dogs from the litter, etc....? 

- I got the impression reading posts that this has not been done. The query is concerning a litter you've heard about from a third party and based on them having 2 boys left. I think there's a lot of assumptions being made about "why" there's 2 puppies left, etc. When nothing really is known about this breeder or litter. 

2. On there being only 2 puppies left unsold at 4 weeks. I don't really see that as surprising or even indicative that there's something WRONG with those two unsold puppies. 

- You have some breeders who are taking requests for boys vs girls, and they might not have enough homes looking for boys. 

- Keep in mind a lot of breeders out there have prospective homes lined up even before the puppies are born. And if pet homes, again - they are less interested in strong points of a puppy (which might not be visible until 6-8 weeks) and more interested in pedigree + boy vs girl. 

- There might be boys left unsold because the breeder has already decided to keep a girl and those boys are absolutely up for grabs.

- My Jacks came from a litter that was almost all girls with only 2 boys. There were two of us looking for boys and the breeder basically told me he'd place the better obedience prospect with me. In that case, there were more girls left unsold at 1-2 weeks when I saw the litter the first time. By 4-5 weeks, all the puppies in the litter were sold. The "straggling" effect had nothing to do with the quality of the litter. These were fairly nice and pretty puppies. 

**** I'm not saying making any comment on the breeder or litter which I've not really looked at. I'm just responding to what I've read on this thread as far as concerns on logistics (age of puppies yet unsold, etc).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If the breeder does temperament testing on the pups, there really isn't any such thing as "last pick." A good breeder would probably have had a wait list - let's say he or she limits it to six people. Maybe the dog had 8 puppies. So technically, 6 are spoken for. But hopefully the breeder will be matching the pups to the families for the best fits. In that case, they're all first picks.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It could be Freedom's litter. She has all her clearances and for the three litters she has had, the sires were breed champions with full clearances. I see no reason to think the breeder would not be responsible with her next litter and I think that the litter should be fine although I would check.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oriana was "last pick" in her litter and I am SO HAPPY she is MINE!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Clyde Kadiddle Hopper was a last pick too! I almost didn't go to even look at him, as I had never had a male dog before. I would have missed out on one of the best dogs I've ever had!


----------



## doglegrunning (Jan 15, 2015)

Did you decide to go with this litter? Looks like evaluations on 27th to help decide which pup goes to which family and home to families the following week.


----------

